# Fillet Knives and something else



## robert flynt (Jul 10, 2015)

These are three stainless damascus and one stainless fillet knives recently completed. Three are sold. The straight back knife is not finished yet. the handle material is calif. buckeye burl, rosewood burl, desert ironwood, and para kingwood. the straight back knife handle material is ancient ivory. Am still having trouble with this touch screen computer, hope every thing is ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow! I love those Damascus filets!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 10, 2015)

beautifull fillet knives Robert. awesome blades stunning handles all of them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 10, 2015)

Those are just all around attractive knives. Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 10, 2015)

Amazing! The Rosewood one is really striking! Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2015)

Those are regal. Looks like something you'd find in the galley of a sultan's 50 million dollar yacht.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 10, 2015)

Stunning. Amazing work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 10, 2015)

That bowie is awesome. Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2015)

That's the smallest Bowie I ever seen. And technically it cannot be a Bowie without a top working edge too can it?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 10, 2015)

Hard to pick a favorite, they are all top notch Robert !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 10, 2015)

Just beautiful Robert . The DIW would have to be my pick but they are all spot on. What really stands out to me are the guards. What steel did you use? They have a fantastic bright finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Gorgeous wood, on top of gorgeous damascus! Home run, all! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's the smallest Bowie I ever seen. And technically it cannot be a Bowie without a top working edge too can it?[/QUOTE


You are right Kevin it is a small blade at 7". It just made me think about the California Bowie some how. You can have a false edge on the spine and I almost did that but changed my mine because I wanted something different from a lot of what you see. I just changed it a straight back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat (Jul 10, 2015)

Beauties!! all of them, but I love the rosewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Just beautiful Robert . The DIW would have to be my pick but they are all spot on. What really stands out to me are the guards. What steel did you use? They have a fantastic bright finish.


The DIW is my favorite also. I like to use the 7075 T651 aluminum because it is a whiter silver than 416 stainless and is easier on your tools as well as, easier to work. It's just all around good stuff and as tough as brass. You should try some, find it at On Line Metals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Just beautiful Robert . The DIW would have to be my pick but they are all spot on. What really stands out to me are the guards. What steel did you use? They have a fantastic bright finish.


7075 T651 aluminum it's good stuff and tuff as brass.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well Robert, you have done it again. Gorgeous knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 10, 2015)

Beautiful work Robert!!! I also like the desert ironwood. Will need to get with Barry soon. 

I like to work with Aluminum bolts and through holes. The stainless steel I have tends to dome while sanding the handle.


----------



## SENC (Jul 10, 2015)

Which is not sold, Robert?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Beautiful work Robert!!! I also like the desert ironwood. Will need to get with Barry soon.
> 
> I like to work with Aluminum bolts and through holes. The stainless steel I have tends to dome while sanding the handle.


I know what your talking about. I have a piece of flat brass to ba_ck sand paper so that I can keep the corby rivets flat when sanding and try sand to pretty fine grit so as not to over buff which will cause them to dome. If there is some doming I use a fine needle file to file them down and resand. It is a pain in the butt to use stainless so I use alum. rivet as much as much as possible._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Which is not sold, Robert?[/QUOTE
> One customer ordered two, one with stainless blade and one with damascus stainless, sight unseen, so when he picks them up the first of August I will give him a choice of the basket weave S/S or one of the raindrop damascus blades. One of my Seal customers will come over next week and pick one of the raindrop damascus knives, so I'm not sure which one will be left until the customer who is away in college comes in August.


----------



## SENC (Jul 11, 2015)

@robert flynt, if either the DIW or buckeye are left (and I really hope they are taken), let me know. I was planning to have a filet knife made at some point with some chittum I have, but those two are so gorgeous I might change plans.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> Which is not sold, Robert?


Not sure yet. A customer ordered two sight unseen, one solid stainless and one damascus so he will have a choice between the basket weave and raindrop but he want pick them up until August. The other raindrop damascus will go to one of my Seal customers next week.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> @robert flynt, if either the DIW or buckeye are left (and I really hope they are taken), let me know. I was planning to have a filet knife made at some point with some chittum I have, but those two are so gorgeous I might change plans.


The customer that ordered the two expressed interest in something with purple wood so I made one with para kingwood so one of the raindrop might be left. Will let you know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow..thats awesome knives.
Awesome patern love thats damascus knives

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2015)

Those are awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mmaloney (Jul 13, 2015)

All are gorgeous! Im going to need you to send #3 to my house!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 13, 2015)

mmaloney said:


> All are gorgeous! Im going to need you to send #3 to my house!


All are sold or spoken for but I'll try to make more, if I have time before the ICCE Show in September.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2015)

SENC said:


> @robert flynt, if either the DIW or buckeye are left (and I really hope they are taken), let me know. I was planning to have a filet knife made at some point with some chittum I have, but those two are so gorgeous I might change plans.


Henry, The customer who ordered the two fillet knives, one damascus one no, decided he wanted both the stainless damascus knives when he saw them, so the only thing left is the stainless fillet with the rosewood burl handle.


----------



## SENC (Aug 5, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Henry, The customer who ordered the two fillet knives, one damascus one no, decided he wanted both the stainless damascus knives when he saw them, so the only thing left is the stainless fillet with the rosewood burl handle.


I am not at all surprised, they are gorgeous! Thanks for remembering me, though.


----------



## bluedot (Aug 5, 2015)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 5, 2015)

Literally the best fillet knives I've ever seen. Amazing work!


----------

